# Post your desktop v9.999



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

Since I finally got thing setup.

Resized from 1680x1050, and cut in half, since monitor #2 has nothing on it but wallpaper. 







The Vista sidebar is pretty damn pimp. The little widget under the weather monitors my two servers for ss.org (file and DB) and alerts me if either goes down.


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2007)

turns out the default background color for this Fluxbox color scheme matches right up with the background of the posts.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2007)

Scaled down from 1440x900 15.4" laptop screen (same wallpaper on 23" Cinema dispay at 1920 x 1200)


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

For you windows dudes, there's a program called YzDock that simulates the mac toolbar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

1280x768 I never even have my desktop showing


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 7, 2007)

Scaled down from 1280x1024


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 7, 2007)

I have all those boss gadgets too. I have too many desktops to post...


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2007)

RGXMAS is the best desktop ever!


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 8, 2007)

I couldn't find a wicked awesome picture of an F-14 that I liked (I'm a big fan of Top Gun) so I found this wicked awesome one of a couple of F-16's


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)

That pic is, indeed, wicked awesome.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 8, 2007)

I just can't get enough of this chick lately.


----------



## noodles (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's mine at work.


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 8, 2007)

My work desktop (Windows 2000 ) Resized from 1280x1024:


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I couldn't find a wicked awesome picture of an F-14 that I liked (I'm a big fan of Top Gun) so I found this wicked awesome one of a couple of F-16's



God damn, i want one of those.


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

Okay, how do you post your desktop?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 8, 2007)

hit the key which says "print screen" then open up an image program and paste from the clipboard, save, and upload (tinypic if you don't want to register anywhere).


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> hit the key which says "print screen" then open up an image program and paste from the clipboard, save, and upload (tinypic if you don't want to register anywhere).



Gotcha. I'll post from my laptop later.


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I couldn't find a wicked awesome picture of an F-14 that I liked (I'm a big fan of Top Gun) so I found this wicked awesome one of a couple of F-16's



For the longest time, I had a picture from Top Gun of the F-14 upside down over the MIG. It was very cool. I don't know what ever happened to it.


----------



## b3n (Mar 9, 2007)

My laptop just has a bigger version of my avatar


----------



## johnw (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## XEN (Mar 9, 2007)

Resized from 2560x1024 to 600x240. I love having 2 monitors...!


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2007)

Here it is. 






Still learning how to do this crap, obviously.


----------



## Snake Doctor (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Sebastian (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Ryan (Mar 11, 2007)

omg lol ouchie
on 

my
eyesss


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 11, 2007)

Resized.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 11, 2007)

Its not my true desktop... .. the real one is more painful for the eyes


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2007)

cadenhead said:


> Resized.



i think there's an icon gravitationally trapped in the center of your screen


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd love to post mine, but it is most definitely NSFW.


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 11, 2007)

Leon said:


> i think there's an icon gravitationally trapped in the center of your screen



 

I keep moving it, but it seems to end up there eventually.


----------



## Michael (Mar 11, 2007)

Pretty boring, but there it is.


----------



## Scott (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 11, 2007)

lol, I had that pic as my background for about a week after it was posted 

funny thing is, at barnes and noble yesterday I was looking at the magazines and she was on the cover of *Nylon*


----------



## Scott (Mar 11, 2007)

I love her. 

She will be mine.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

Why am I not surprised about Sebastian's?


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 12, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Why am I not surprised about Sebastian's?



No prob  I was not surprised with yours also  

FEAR FACTORY (new or old ..) RULES RICK


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool desktop... windowblinds?



Holy shit. I just got Beryl running. Oh my god this is awesome.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 7, 2007)

uhh, zune theme, if you google it the installer is the first one


----------



## Ryan (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Alpo (Apr 8, 2007)

I just finished cleaning it up (downsized from 1024x768):





I'll probably be getting a widescreen soon.


----------



## goth_fiend (Apr 8, 2007)

using family computer right now, but Im building my monster rig that will have 2 24" widescreen gateway monitors brutal!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 9, 2007)

this is the server's:


----------



## Bobby (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 11, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> My work desktop (Windows 2000 ) Resized from 1280x1024:



Hoho, Franziskaner!


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, I really am that boring.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 11, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Hoho, Franziskaner!



Franziskaner is pretty damn good.


----------



## grimmchaos (Apr 11, 2007)

My current desktops - first is my desktop, 2nd is my work laptop, both currently running FC6 (though I might give Suse 10.2 a try again).


----------



## Conan (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 11, 2007)

I was using this for a while, but more recently I've decided to go back to a basic GUI as shown in the attachment. You can't see the cursor, but I've been using a modified Starcraft cursor for several years now. I've yet to find a cursor I like better.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> I was using this for a while, but more recently I've decided to go back to a basic GUI as shown in the attachment. You can't see the cursor, but I've been using a modified Starcraft cursor for several years now. I've yet to find a cursor I like better.



Wonder how the store clerk liked that outfit. 

Who were you trying to kill, Conan?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 11, 2007)

The store clerk couldn't see him


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2007)

hahahahha damn that guy looks creepy


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 11, 2007)

Y'know, on second thought, this is what I should have had going all along.






Giggity.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2007)

That's pretty cool man, reminds me of the Becoming the Archetype cd Terminate Damnation's artwork.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty cool lookin'.


----------



## Humanoid (Apr 12, 2007)

Omg those Windows default themes are ugly as hell..

Well, here's my OSX 

http://pato.vaala.fi/~humanoid/kuvat/screenshot.png


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2007)

You use Opera which is cool, but OS X is still ugly as hell, I've always hated that interface (mac OS) and they made it worse on OS X


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 12, 2007)

Humanoid said:


> Well, here's my OSX



Oh, you're listening to Drone Zone. Do you know Cryosleep?


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 12, 2007)

Redid my system. Took forever, but I got it set up just the way I like it:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice! FreeBSD? (I see the devil lol)

I have that background too, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 12, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Nice! FreeBSD? (I see the devil lol)
> 
> I have that background too, it's pretty cool.



Yeah.. I decided to try something a little different. There's quite a few other things I'm wanting to take a stab at as well. I'm still not really sure what the fuck I'm doing, but I did make it look nice


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2007)

Keep me updated, I might decide to use FreeBSD on my new system.


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh wow.. I wish I had seen this before I got into configuring FreeBSD...

PC-BSD

Oh, and if you're considering trying BSD, I suggest reading this:

http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/bsd4linux1.php

It's what initially prompted me to give it a try.


/End thread hijacking.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cool, ultimately, I just want a system which works and does what I want it to.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just installed Vista Business (unfortunately 32 bit version) on my sunbox, here's a screencap, got my 18" lcd today also.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/bin/vistacap.jpg


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 15, 2007)

Here are my former and current desktops - all in linux.

I am currently working on a 3D desktop based on Beryl and XGL. I hardly have time to work on it so its right now all being run from a terminal.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool, I ran mandriva (I think it was, can't remember lol) with Beryl and it was pretty cool


----------



## Humanoid (Apr 15, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Oh, you're listening to Drone Zone. Do you know Cryosleep?



No I don't. But I will check that out, thanks 



D-EJ915 said:


> You use Opera which is cool, but OS X is still ugly as hell, I've always hated that interface (mac OS) and they made it worse on OS X



Actually I am using Firefox as a primary browser. WebKit and Opera are just the backups.. Do you hate me now with the OSX? ;O


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 15, 2007)

Not really  I just don't like the interface, I would probably stick something like fluxbox on it.


----------



## Humanoid (Apr 15, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Not really  I just don't like the interface, I would probably stick something like fluxbox on it.



Yeah! I just love Fluxbox. Every Linux I have installed, I run Fluxbox and nothing else  Of course, I can install Linux to another partition if I want to.. Still, XP now takes the space. Gotta use it when making software.


----------

